

Is Shark Tank with Mark Cuban a realistic depiction of angels & VCs? - asanwal
http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/shark-tank-tv-reality-angel-investor-venture-capitalist/

======
zoowar
There's only one Shark Tank and that's HP Pavilion where the San Jose Sharks
play.
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/HP_Pavilion_a...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/HP_Pavilion_at_San_Jose)

